# Just bought Mercier Corvus AL from bikesdirect.com



## ryanh129 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just bought the Corvus AL from bikesdirect. I figured for the price I couldn't go wrong. I am fairly new to cycling. I had a Litespeed several years back and road for 1 year but had to sell it because I was a poor college student!! Well, I'm back in the game now. I've been spinning all winter and am anxious to get back on the road!! Anyone had any experience with this bike?


----------

